# Ghost Stripes



## paratrooper (Mar 6, 2009)

Ghost stripes in my daughter's room.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good! Don't tell her they're called "GHOST STRIPES" she may not sleep in that room.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Thats cool looking......same color different sheen levels?
Sage


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Cool, I did those in my kitchen and dining room. Didn't know they were called Ghost Strips.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I think it was done with a clear finish in the glossier areas


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ghost Stripes............the results may be frightning


looks good dude !!


----------



## paratrooper (Mar 6, 2009)

_Ghost stripes_ sounds much more 'high tone' than _clear stripes_ -- especially when working with designers (the ladies with the fancy scarves).


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

good work


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ah, that WAS intentional, right??

At first, I thought you had painted over some wallpaper and were wondering "wha happened?"

Sorry, I'm a cynical old dummie


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> ah, that WAS intentional, right??
> 
> At first, I thought you had painted over some wallpaper and were wondering "wha happened?"
> 
> ...


----------

